# USB port broken, what to do?



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a VZW GNex for what it's worth. Anyway, none of my computers can recognize my phone anymore. Windows just says the device is unrecognizable, and I can't access it in Linux either. Neither adb or fastboot can see the device. Everything has been working just fine, up until I plugged the phone into a friends computer. Apparently the usb port I chose was messed up and I'm thinking that it may have shorted out the usb port on my phone.

I'm not really sure what to do. I was thinking that I could maybe go back to Verizon and try to get a replacement, but I've unlocked the bootloader and flashed CM10 on it and now don't have a way to flash back to stock and re-lock the bootloader before going in. So that's not a viable option anymore. Am I just SOL or is there a way I could go back to stock and re-lock the phone without needing to use a computer? Or am I just going to have to deal with it? This phone is only three months old.

Any ideas? Thanks for anything. The only other thing I could think of is to sell it to someone who doesn't mind the usb issue and then buy another one. Hmm.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

shvr said:


> I have a VZW GNex for what it's worth. Anyway, none of my computers can recognize my phone anymore. Windows just says the device is unrecognizable, and I can't access it in Linux either. Neither adb or fastboot can see the device. Everything has been working just fine, up until I plugged the phone into a friends computer. Apparently the usb port I chose was messed up and I'm thinking that it may have shorted out the usb port on my phone.
> 
> I'm not really sure what to do. I was thinking that I could maybe go back to Verizon and try to get a replacement, but I've unlocked the bootloader and flashed CM10 on it and now don't have a way to flash back to stock and re-lock the bootloader before going in. So that's not a viable option anymore. Am I just SOL or is there a way I could go back to stock and re-lock the phone without needing to use a computer? Or am I just going to have to deal with it? This phone is only three months old.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks for anything. The only other thing I could think of is to sell it to someone who doesn't mind the usb issue and then buy another one. Hmm.


With a little bit of skill/finesse and I think roughly $35 in parts you can replace that USB board yourself: http://goo.gl/PT86y


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you have fast charge enabled? I'm almost certain that could be your issue.


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh wow! Didn't think that the port itself would be so easy to change. Looks like ebay has the part for only $13 as well. Thanks!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

or you can do this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__40#entry759280


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

sazerac said:


> Do you have fast charge enabled? I'm almost certain that could be your issue.


I've never used fast charge, and a quick google tells me that the stock CM10 kernel (which I'm using) doesn't even support fast charge. But I haven't touched any settings on the phone since I first set it up a few weeks ago, nor have I flashed any updates yet either. All I've done is plugged it into a bad usb slot. My friend did tell me that the usb port I used was already known to be bad.


----------



## shvr (Sep 25, 2011)

razorloves said:


> or you can do this http://rootzwiki.com..._40#entry759280


Awesome. I'll try this and see if I can't get Verizon to help me out.


----------



## sazerac (Jan 18, 2012)

shvr said:


> I've never used fast charge, and a quick google tells me that the stock CM10 kernel (which I'm using) doesn't even support fast charge. But I haven't touched any settings on the phone since I first set it up a few weeks ago, nor have I flashed any updates yet either. All I've done is plugged it into a bad usb slot. My friend did tell me that the usb port I used was already known to be bad.


Cool....just tossing an idea out there. I've been burnt by fast charge before. Good luck with your fix.


----------

